# Viewpager Fragments replace



## newbie2009 (30. Jul 2012)

Hey Leute ich bräuchte eure Hilfe, 

Und zwar möchte ich in einem Viewpager ein Fragment A durch ein Fragment B ersetzen. Man sollte meinen kein Problem: 


```
btn1.setOnClickListener(new OnClickListener(){

					public void onClick(View arg0) {
						
						Activity activity = getActivity();
						 if (activity != null) {
			                
			                    
			        FragmentTransaction trans = FragmentManager().beginTransaction();
                                trans.replace(R.id.pager, DatePickerFragment.newInstance());
                                trans.setTransition(FragmentTransaction.TRANSIT_FRAGMENT_FADE);
                                trans.addToBackStack(null);
                                trans.commit();

			            		
			            	
			                    
			                    mCallback.OnclickSearchS();
			                }
						
					}
					
				});
```

Allerdings falsch gedacht, es passiert nichts bzw. bei jedem zweiten betätigen des Buttons, öffnet sich ein weißes Fragment. Nach meiner Recherche liegt es im Aufbau und dem Lifecycle von Viewpager. Allerdings, habe ich bisher nicht geschafft eine vernünftige Lösung zu finden. Das einzige hilfreiche was ich finden konnte sind die Codebeispiele unter android - Replace Fragment inside a ViewPager - Stack Overflow. Hierdurch habe ich zwar eine ungefähre Idee aber verstehe die Umsetzung nicht ganz. Gibt es ein Tutorial, was auf das besagte Problem eingeht oder kennt sich damit jmd gut aus? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Vielen Dank im Voraus 

lg


----------



## Buckwild (3. Aug 2012)

Hi,

Dieses Beispiel hat mir sehr geholfen als ich mich mit  dem ViewPager beschäftigt  habe. Allerdings sieht dein Code nach einer anderen Lösung für die Verwaltung von Fragments aus. Dazu empfehle ich das.

Der Viewpager wird in deinem Link über einen PagerAdapter geregelt und in deinem Code verwendest du einen FragmentManager. Das sind zwei verschiedene Schuhe.


----------



## newbie2009 (28. Sep 2012)

Hey die Antwort habe ich hier gefunden , falls  jemand irgendwann wieder auf das Problem stoßen sollte  

Android ViewPager - can't update dynamically - Stack Overflow

man sollte einfach den 
	
	
	
	





```
FragmentStatePagerAdapter
```
 benutzen anstatt 
	
	
	
	





```
FragmentPagerAdapter
```
, weil der letztere seine Fragments nicht löscht  

mfg newbie


----------

